# Itchy scalp



## bonbon412 (Jun 19, 2005)

My scalp has recently started itching and my hair stylist said I had some dandruff, but she said that dandruff shampoos are really bad for hair. Is that true? If so, then what should I use? Thanks ladies!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* My scalp has recently started itching and my hair stylist said I had some dandruff, but she said that dandruff shampoos are really bad for hair. Is that true? If so, then what should I use? Thanks ladies! Depends... I've seen it work great sometimes, other times... nothing. I've heard that rinsing Listerine through your hair helps. I haven't tried this personally.... but I've heard a few people have and it actually did work.


----------



## peekaboo (Jun 19, 2005)

Sometimes it could be dandruff or seborratic dermatitis(I had this)..had to see my doctor and he recommended Nizoral OTC and was prescribed a shampoo called Steiprox which is really gentle. I always thought dandruff shampoos were harsher on hair-Head and Shoulders etc, but I think that they have become better over the years. A another good shampoo is Neutrogena T-Gel, the clear stuff (not the coal-tar version) and it is gentle as well.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 19, 2005)

I have used the Listerine method before and it seemed to help. I used the original one (the yellow one) and using a cotton ball, I would saturate it and part my hair and aplly some of it. It stung a bit but it was bearable. I actually do this everytime I color my hair.


----------



## bonbon412 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for the tips ladies, I'll have to try out the listerine!


----------



## glamslam (Jun 20, 2005)

Tea tree oil can work wonders. It soothes, disenfects, deep cleans, and relieves itch. Just apply it straight to the scalp with your fingers, massage it in, wait 30 minutes (or leave it overnight) then shampoo. You could also just add some of the oil to your favorite shampoo. I'm a fan of tea tree! The scent is strong and takes some getting used to tho.

A book I have called Beauty 911, suggests dissolving 15 aspirin in a regular sized bottle of shampoo. Aspirin contains salicylic acid which can help slough off the flakes. I haven't tried this method myself but it sounds worth a shot, since I love how the aspirin mask exfoliates my skin.

A new product I am wanting to try is Neutrogena Triple Moisture for dry scalp. They have a shampoo and conditioner with the active ingredient pyrithione zinc which is the #1 dandruff fighting ingredient. They are designed to be very moisturizing, nurturing, and gentle for the hair. I plan on trying these soon, I'll let you know how they work!


----------



## bonbon412 (Jun 20, 2005)

Where do you get tea tree oil?

I've actually heard about the aspirin in shampoo thing. I might make a separate bottle of it so if it messes with my shampoo, I won't ruin all my expensive shampoo!


----------



## michko970 (Mar 20, 2006)

good tips thanks. i have an itchy/dry scalp


----------



## sundgr08 (Jul 31, 2008)

recently even i have started experiencing itchy scalp anyways thanks for tips il definately give it a try specially the aspirin 1


----------



## deelishuss (Oct 24, 2008)

Apple Cider Vinegar! It works really well and you actually end up not having to use it that often after the first few times. Just soak your hair in it for a few hours and shampoo and condition per usual. Your bathroom might smell like a Greek salad but your scalp will feel much better!


----------



## flyingmeeko (Oct 24, 2008)

I have had this problem for years and I have tried so many products you wouldn't even know! What I have ultimately found are a few useful tricks:

*Wash your hair every other day instead of every day (it dries your scalp out)

*When rinsing your shampoo out of your hair, use a medium toothed comb (it helps separate strands of hair to really get all of the shampoo out of your hair)

*Blow dry your hair, never sleep on wet hair! (bacteria and fungus can grow in your hair if you do this!)

the most important thing is to not leave any shampoo residue in your hair! It irritates your scalp, causing it to itch!

I use head and shoulders shampoo and it works fine on my hair.

hope this helps!

Cheers


----------

